# 211 Deletes External HD



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a 211 with a external HD attached and it has deleted all recorded programs. This has happened twice. Is it possible that when the HD is full it automatically delets all recordings ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Was the drive full?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 211 is constantly buffering data to the hard drive, even in standby mode (though at a much reduced data rate).

If something interrupts theoperation of the hard drive it could corrupt the data and cause the receiver to want to reformat the drive or not "remember" what is recorded.

I had that happen once with my EHD when they first came out. I even had to put th drive in a PC and format it for the PC, then have the 211 reformat it for its use before the 211 would recognize the drive.

In the past 2 years or so they have really refined the OS for the EHD on the 211 and I have had no such problems since. If the drive gets accidentally removed or unplugged, just unplug power to both the receiver and the EHD, then power up the receiver and it will reset itself without the ehd. Then reconnect the EHD and it will recognize it, reboot and be back to "normal".

If the drive is full and you schedule another recording, it will replace the oldest unprotected recording(s) with the new one. It should never need to delete or have to delete everything.


----------

